

Ask HN: Do startups tend to cross-promote each other? If not, why not? - DanLivesHere

I think this is a pretty straight-forward question, but in case I'm wrong:  Lots of startups have ways of contacting users.  And we are always looking for more.  Cross-promoting seems easy, if not obvious, yet I don't see it very often.  Am I wrong, and if not, why doesn't this happen?
======
glimcat
I see it fairly often on blogs.

From a strictly pragmatic perspective, it is boring if you only talk about
yourself all the time, while talking about the interesting things others are
doing lets you promote yourself less overtly.

